# Total newbie uncertain of problem



## JB.Celt (Apr 24, 2016)

First off, I'm totally new to FreeBSD and just trying to get my laptop setup.

Problem 1:
I get the following messages after booting in various orders and with some messages duplicating:

date, time, computer name followed by:


```
dhclient[583]: send_packet: No buffer space available
dhclient[583]: send_packet: Network is down
Last message repeated 2 times
```

Problem 2:
I consistently get this result (number of mirrors may vary, but 7 seems the most common):


```
root:~# [cmd]portsnap fetch extract[/cmd]

Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 7 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from your-org.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from sourcefire.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from isc.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from ec2-sa-east-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from ec2-ap-southeast-2.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from ec2-ap-northwest-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

As suggested in this thread:

     Networking newb help?

     Discussion in 'Networking' started by g_wall, Mar 24, 2016.


I've tried and gotten the following:


```
# [cmd]uname -a[/cmd]

FreeBSD Sorcha 10.3-RELEASE FREEBSD 10.3-RELEASE #0 r297264: Fri Mar 25 02:10:02 UTC 2016  root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org: [file]/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64[/file]


# [cmd]cat [file]/etc/resolv.conf[/file][/cmd]


#Generated by resolvconf
nameserver 75.75.75.75
nameserver 75.75.76.76
```

Any assistance would be much appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 24, 2016)

Show us the output of /etc/rc.conf and `# ifconfig`


----------



## chrbr (Apr 24, 2016)

The root cause seems to be problem1. When the network interface is not configured the services can not work. Please check your /etc/rc.conf.There should be entries as in http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html. An example of a /etc/rc.conf network interface setup is

```
ifconfig_dc0="inet 192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_dc1="inet 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 media 10baseT/UTP"
```
which of course must be changed to match your system.


----------



## JB.Celt (Apr 24, 2016)

/etc/rc.conf


```
hostname="Sorcha"
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_iwn0="WPA DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"
```


`# ifconfig`

```
em0:flags=8c02<BROADCAST,OACTIVE,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
  options=42196<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL
_MAGIC,VALN_HWTSO>
  ether 28:d2:44:04:b8:a9
  nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
  media: Ethernet authoselect
  status: No carrier
iwn0:flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST>METRIC 0 MTU 2290
  ether 84:3a:4b:b5:6f:2c
  nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
  media:IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11ng
  status:associated
lo0:flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST>metric 0 mtu 16384
  options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
  inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
  inet6 fe80::1%;p0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
  inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
  nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
wlan0:flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
  ether 84:3a:46:b5:6f:2c
  inet 10.235.20.202 netmask 0xffe00000 broadcast 10.255.255.255
  nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
  media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet MCS mode 11ng
  status:associated
  ssid xfinitywifi channel 6 (2437 MHz 11g ht/20) bssid 6e:8f:e0:a8:e5:70
  country US authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 15 bmiss 10 scanvalid 60
  bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 64
  protmode CTS ampdulimit 64k ampdudensity8 -amsdutx amsdurx shortgi
  we roaming MANUAL
```


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Apr 25, 2016)

JB.Celt said:


> em0:flags=8c02<BROADCAST,OACTIVE



Something wants to use the disconnected ethernet?

Juha


----------



## JB.Celt (Apr 25, 2016)

`more[file] /var/run/smesg.boot[/file]`

showed me the following lines:


```
iwn0: Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6205 mem 0xf 4900000-0xf4901fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3

em0:<INtel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.6.1-5> port 0x6040-0-605f mem0xf5200000-0xf521ffff,0xf5236000-0xf523bfff irq 20 at device 25.0 on pci0
em0: Using an MSI interrupt
em0: Ethernet address:28:d2:44:04:68:a9

wlan0: link state changed to UP
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
```

Based upon what I see the iwn driver is the one that should be configured for wireless use, but the wlan driver has been setup instead. It's not working and based upon Juha's comment the em driver for the direct Ethernet connection may not be properly configured either.

Does that sound right?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2016)

Have a look through the handbook regarding wireless: 30.3. Wireless Networking


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Apr 25, 2016)

Maybe the "No buffer space available" and OACTIVE is nothing to worry about. You've got an IP address in wlan0, proper looking name servers (?), and all.

Juha


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Apr 25, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Have a look through the handbook regarding wireless: 30.3. Wireless Networking



Also have a look at /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf, the wpa_supplicant.conf(5) man page, and the wpa_passphrase(8) man page. This line from your `ifconfig` output:


```
ssid xfinitywifi channel 6 (2437 MHz 11g ht/20) bssid 6e:8f:e0:a8:e5:70
```
...suggests to me that the problem is a missing wifi configuration. "xfinitywifi" is a generic SSID broadcast by Comcast modems.


----------



## JB.Celt (Apr 26, 2016)

I noticed that my earlier report on my `ifconfig` missed the final line reflected here:


```
iwn0:flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST>METRIC 0 MTU 2290
  ether 84:3a:4b:b5:6f:2c
  nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
  media:IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11ng
  status:associated
```

I also noticed that there is no line in this code indicating an Internet address for the NIC, which led me to believe that the problem was that I needed to configure it. Therefore, after reviewing the iwn(4) man page I altered loader.conf(5) with the following lines as dictated by the man page:


```
if_iwn_load="YES"
iwn1000fw_load="YES"
iwn2000fw_load="YES"
iwn2030fw_load="YES"
iwn4965fw_load="YES"
iwn5000fw_load="YES"
iwn5150fw_load="YES"
iwn6000fw_load="YES"
iwn6000g2afw_load="YES"
iwn6000g2bfw_load="YES"
iwn6050fw_load="YES"
```

I also typed the following command:
`ifconfig wlan create [B]wlandu[/B] iwn0 ssid [I]my_ssid[/I] up`

This gave me a kind of error message with *wlandev* in it. I realized I'd miss typed and provided the corrected command.

`ifconfig wlan create wlandev iwn0 ssid [I]my_ssid[/I] up`

I then checked `ifconfig` and found this:


```
wlan0: flags=8c43<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,OACTIVE,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1
           ether 84:3a:4b:b5:6f:2c
           inet 0.0.0.0 netmask 0xff000000 broadcast 255.255.255.255
           nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
           media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet MCS mode 11ng (autoselect)
           status: no carrier
           ssid: "" channel 11 (2462 MHz 11g ht/20)
           country US authmode WPA1+WPA2/802.11i privacy MIXED deftxkey UNDEF
           txpower 11 bmiss 10 scanvalid 60 bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250
           roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 64 protmode CTS ampdulimit 8k -amsdutx amsdurx
           shortgi wme roaming MANUAL
```

This doesn't strike me as an improvement.

Any suggestions on how I should remedy what I've done?


----------



## JB.Celt (Apr 26, 2016)

Also, I've looked at my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

I'll be reviewing it more closely later, but this is what I found:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
eapol_version=2
ap_scan=1
fast_reauth=1

network={
               ssid="[I]my_ssid[/I]"
               psk="[I]my_psk[/I]"
               priority=5
}
network={
               priority=0
               key_mgmt=NONE
}
```


----------

